# Boite à rythmes pour iPhone



## Liryc77 (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Ca fait un moment que je recherche une boite à rythme pour iPhone mais sans résultats convaincants. Il y a bien beatmaker mais je recherche quelque chose de plus simple. Il me faudrait juste de quoi programmer quelques pattern afin de faire travailler des figures rythmiques à des élèves.

Si vous avez des suggestions je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance


----------



## arbaot (31 Décembre 2011)

peut-pas exactement ce qui est cherché 
Loopseque
Beatwaveetre


----------



## Liryc77 (1 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ces suggestions 
J'ai essayé Beatwave mais ce n'est plus un "jouet" qu'autre chose. Loopseque est payant mais semble du même genre.

Finallement j'ai trouvé...
 EasyBeats  est parfait pour le moment. J'essayerai  Beat Beat Play qui m'a l'air pas mal aussi, ou encore le  MR-7070


----------

